# Strange goals that you have in life?



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So what are some strange or unusual goals that you have in life?
One of mine is that i want to live at least 108 years old, why?
Then i have lived on three centurys, imagine how AWESOME that would be!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

As I age, my goal is to always be able to push-up my age. By that I mean however old I am, I want to be able to do that many push-ups in one set.

I'm only 42 now, so it is fairly easy, but the real challenge will be when I reach my 60s.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> As I age, my goal is to always be able to push-up my age. By that I mean however old I am, I want to be able to do that many push-ups in one set.
> 
> I'm only 42 now, so it is fairly easy, but the real challenge will be when I reach my 60s.


Good one!
I'm a bit mad on bodybuilding and working hard to get as muscular as possible for an older guy without taking drugs and all that rubbish often associated with the sport.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmm....well, I've always wanted to go swimming while wearing a rain poncho.

And I want to get a professional gig playing penny whistle. I love penny whistling for money, it's so gratifying.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I want to build a cardboard sailboat (sloop) big enough for two people.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

I want to learn to play music by squeezing my hands together and making fa*t noises.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Last weekend I reached a milestone of 70 pints of blood donated so I decided to set of goal of 100 pints lifetime donations. I might make it (I am in my 50s).


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Try not to go insane.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Try not to go insane.


That doesn't strike me as being particularly strange.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> That doesn't strike me as being particularly strange.


Well, in that case, trying to go insane.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Well, in that case, trying to go insane.


I have to say that I can understand that desire too. Perhaps it is merely that I am strange.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> I have to say that I can understand that desire too. Perhaps it is merely that I am strange.


I would never have expected it but I do believe that I have found an opinion of yours of which I am in total agreement.


----------



## Ritter (Apr 11, 2013)

I would like to live in Vienna one day, I adore this city... and another dream would be to work at an famous opera theater, even I have already applied for some of them but I have been rejected.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

BlazeGlory said:


> I would never have expected it but I do believe that I have found an opinion of yours of which I am in total agreement.


There's a first time for everything, my good sir.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

To do nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

To be the best darn 98-year-old fiddler in Britain.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe not strange or unusual, but my goal involves combining visual art with other creative pursuits in ways I'd rather not describe, lest someone with more time and energy than me gets to it first if they haven't already.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> To do nothing out of the ordinary


I'm going to take a stab in the dark and guess that you've already failed in achieving that goal.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I also want to develop perfect confindence and "nerves of steel".
With nerves of steel i mean that no one is able to annoy me /make me angry unless i let them to.
I know that both of those require high level of self-discipline of the mind.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

jani said:


> I also want to develop perfect confindence and "nerves of steel".
> With nerves of steel i mean that no one is able to annoy me /make me angry unless i let them to.
> I know that both of those require high level of self-discipline of the mind.


This is not so much a strange goal as it is a nearly impossible goal. However, if you keep meditating for the next 87 years, when your 108 years old maybe you will indeed have "nerves of steel."


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'd like to learn at least two more languages and several more instruments. Also, having a complete knowledge of the Northern skies of stars, I'd like to learn the entire Southern stars so that I can identify the entire celestial sphere. That, and be able to identify every palm tree (already at about 80%), then normal trees and then the birds and fish.

Yeah,...I like classifying and memorizing stuff.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Okay, so a truly strange goal:

To Rock out on the Virginal with rockin' renaissance polyphony and a harmonica mounted so I can play it simultaneously. And maybe run into others who want to do the same thing if they exist. I'm willing to compromise a little if someone else has an idea for themselves. 

I just want to see the improv back in the classical grammars of music sometimes.

The other day I wanted to design a virtual clavichord. Now I just want to make a clavichord or a virginal.

And I wish I could get my gear in business to perform at folklife. I have been learning harmonica so maybe I'll be able to take that there and play with some musicians.

And kv466, I love classifying and memorizing things too! That was my childhood. I wish I could have it back.

So, I fancy having an awesome set up some day, a library and basically a very scholarly home entertainment set up. My teacher and friend has this. Lots of keyboard instruments.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

jani said:


> I also want to develop perfect confindence and "nerves of steel".
> With nerves of steel i mean that no one is able to annoy me /make me angry unless i let them to.
> I know that both of those require high level of self-discipline of the mind.


Listen to Berlioz! That guy had a pair of balls, but also a big sense of drama...maybe symphonie fantasitique is a bit much. Try a more obscure and shorter one?...


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

kv466 said:


> I'd like to learn at least two more languages and several more instruments. Also, having a complete knowledge of the Northern skies of stars, I'd like to learn the entire Southern stars so that I can identify the entire celestial sphere. That, and be able to identify every palm tree (already at about 80%), then normal trees and then the birds and fish.
> 
> Yeah,...I like classifying and memorizing stuff.


Well, just set a little time aside on the weekends and before you know it, voila.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

kv466 said:


> I'd like to learn at least two more languages and several more instruments. Also, having a complete knowledge of the Northern skies of stars, I'd like to learn the entire Southern stars so that I can identify the entire celestial sphere. That, and be able to identify every palm tree (already at about 80%), then normal trees and then the birds and fish.
> 
> Yeah,...I like classifying and memorizing stuff.


I agree it would be nice to memorize all 10^24 stars in the northern and southern hemispheres. That would take a lifetime longer than that of the universe, but I'm so there. (Just messing with you. I know you mean visible objects. But to know all those others too . . . Woudln't that be something? )


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

BlazeGlory said:


> This is not so much a strange goal as it is a nearly impossible goal. However, if you keep meditating for the next 87 years, when your 108 years old maybe you will indeed have "nerves of steel."


Don't worry i have four little brothers so i have been able to "practice" my nerves.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

On this forum it's probably not so strange, but in normal life - 

To watch The Ring in a single day. Probably have to start around 6 in the morning.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

jani said:


> Don't worry i have four little brothers so i have been able to "practice" my nerves.


With my little brothers, when they were toddlers, I practiced making special sauces for hotdogs, and a couple months later they literally wouldn't taste _anything_ that came out of my hands. And that's odd because I really was trying to do a good job.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

science said:


> On this forum it's probably not so strange, but in normal life -
> 
> To watch The Ring in a single day. Probably have to start around 6 in the morning.


Reminds me of another strange goal of mine: to listen to Mahler's entire works in one day.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Not really strange per se, but for someone who was previously so un-musical, a bit unusual

I'd like to add on more instruments in the future, once I have a good 5 or 6 years of piano under my belt. Until I finally gave learning one more shot on the piano, I very nearly gave up on learning an instrument altogether! (I credit Chopin's music, new-age piano player-composers Nevue & Philip Wesley, and TalkClassical friends for going for it!)

The instruments that interest me down the line: Native American Flute, drums, and electric or classical guitar. My goal would be to keep piano as my "serious" instrument that I invest the most time in, with one or two of those others as fun "fool around" projects!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Not really strange per se, but for someone who was previously so un-musical, a bit unusual
> 
> I'd like to add on more instruments in the future, once I have a good 5 or 6 years of piano under my belt. Until I finally gave learning one more shot on the piano, I very nearly gave up on learning an instrument altogether! (I credit Chopin's music, new-age piano player-composers Nevue & Philip Wesley, and TalkClassical friends for going for it!)
> 
> The instruments that interest me down the line: Native American Flute, drums, and electric or classical guitar. My goal would be to keep piano as my "serious" instrument that I invest the most time in, with one or two of those others as fun "fool around" projects!


You don't need a lot of practice to be able to play few classic rock songs like , Eye of the tiger, Iron man , Paranoid, breaking the law on guitar, what you want to be able to do with a guitar?
Play your favorite songs?
Improvise and write your own music?
Or both?
The first one can be achieved by anyone with small training ( Unless your favorite rock/metal songs are written By Dragonforce,Yngwie malmsteen,Steve vai or Jeff loomis etc...)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't think writing my own music will ever be a particular goal of mine, though it's fun to just "noodle around" on the piano a bit, and I understand the Native American flute is good for that sort of thing too.

If I were to play guitar, it would be for the first reason, just playing some fun rock songs. Though I love, say Dream Theater, I don't have any intent to get to that level. Just the basics.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

My new strange goal in life is to become proficient on the Duduk. I'm seriously considering buying one....but I also need a new iPod. Hmmmm...


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

OboeKnight said:


> My new strange goal in life is to become proficient on the Duduk. I'm seriously considering buying one....but I also need a new iPod. Hmmmm...


Hmmmm....do you really "need" a new ipod or do you just want one? I think very few of the things people possess are needed. But I guess you have to weigh the advantages and disadvantages of owning a Duduk or a new ipod. If you get the ipod you'll be able to listen to a lot of different music, maybe even music played on a Duduk. Maybe you can even get an app that will allow you to play music that sounds like a Duduk. Or you could get the Duduk or trade your oboe in on a Duduk and buy the ipad.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

or get a smaller mp3 player and save for the duduk. How much do those run btw?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Sonata said:


> or get a smaller mp3 player and save for the duduk. How much do those run btw?


A minimal Sansa with 8GB costs around $25, IIRC. Has a micro SD slot so you can expand the storage if necessary, and I installed a third-party firmware called RockBox on mine for more control over the audio (levels, formats, etc.).


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

BlazeGlory said:


> Hmmmm....do you really "need" a new ipod or do you just want one? I think very few of the things people possess are needed. But I guess you have to weigh the advantages and disadvantages of owning a Duduk or a new ipod. If you get the ipod you'll be able to listen to a lot of different music, maybe even music played on a Duduk. Maybe you can even get an app that will allow you to play music that sounds like a Duduk. Or you could get the Duduk or trade your oboe in on a Duduk and buy the ipad.


Nope, I have legitimate need for a new iPod. My current one is 8 years old, has a weird line in the screen pixels, and only stays charged for a couple hours at a time....I've certainly got some use out of that thing. I suppose I can hold off on the duduk for a bit since I'm still rather obsessed with my penny whistle. I really don't need another distraction from my oboe playing.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Sonata said:


> or get a smaller mp3 player and save for the duduk. How much do those run btw?


I found duduks for about $300 on Duduk.com :lol:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

OboeKnight said:


> My new strange goal in life is to become proficient on the Duduk. I'm seriously considering buying one....but *I also need a new iPod. *Hmmmm...


Planning to own any Apple products should be considered a strange goal .


----------

